# Floorstanding Recommendations



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello
Looking for some recommendations on floor standing speakers in the $800. per pair range. These will be powered by an Onkyo TX NR414 and will eventually be part of a 5.1 system.
I started out looking for a soundbar but quickly found out that was not the route to go. Don't think bookshelves will work for me either. I want something full range. Will be used for 60% music 40 movies. Been looking at EMP-Swan & Polk. My concern is if my Avr has enough to power something like these. Room is 14'x21' seating 11' from speakers with a sloped cieling 12' down to 8' along the 14'.
Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Right now these Klipsch WF35 towers are a steal of a deal (That price is for a single speaker).
That would leave you with just enough to get this matching centre channel as well.
With that receiver (or any in that price range) will not have a very strong amplification section although better than most so the Klipsch speakers are very easy to drive and get great reviews for sound quality.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Beat me 2 it


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont think there is a better speaker in that price range right now. And I think they are a very nice looking speaker as well.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> I dont think there is a better speaker in that price range right now. And I think they are a very nice looking speaker as well.


Completely agree - the finish is well done and the MSRP on those speakers is significantly higher - they are a steal at that price.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Along with what's already been suggested another potential option is the Arx A5 towers, along with the matching A2b center. Very detailed and dynamic speakers.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

I would take a serious look at the HTD Level Three towers
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Tower-Speakers


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

zieglj01 said:


> I would take a serious look at the HTD Level Three towers
> http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Tower-Speakers


Although I agree they are a great speaker as well they are only 89db efficient and will be much harder to drive and given he is using the Onkyo 414 I dont think thats a good match.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Although I agree they are a great speaker as well they are only 89db efficient and will be much harder to drive and given he is using the Onkyo 414 I dont think thats a good match.


Based on some past reviews from HT Labs, Klipsch tends to over-rate their sensitivity specs
by as much as 5 db or more - however, I agree that the Icon will be more sensitive than the 
Level Three speakers - there is more to a speaker than just manufacturer stated specs.

My recommendation still stands for the Level Three speakers, as they are a good option for
music and movies - and the tweeter is not forward, harsh or edgy sounding > and the HTD
will sound good and big, sitting 11 feet back - and can throw a big soundstage. 

However, the OP is the captain of their audio/video ship - and good luck with the adventure.


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks. I think I'm starting to understand the sensitivity rating. The higher the db the easier the speaker will be to drive.
What about 6 ohm Vs. 8 ohm? Would I be able to use a 6 ohm speaker at 88 or 90 db?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are very few speakers that are rated 6ohm a 4ohm speaker will take less power to drive it but it is also harder on the amp as it will produce more heat. (the lower the resistance the closer to a short the circuit will be).


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> There are very few speakers that are rated 6ohm a 4ohm speaker will take less power to drive it but it is also harder on the amp as it will produce more heat. (the lower the resistance the closer to a short the circuit will be).


Ok somewhat confused now. If a 6 ohm speaker will take less power why would it be harder on the amp? Would a short circuit be 0 ohms? If so it sort of makes sense.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

LoudVH said:


> Ok somewhat confused now. If a 6 ohm speaker will take less power why would it be harder on the amp? Would a short circuit be 0 ohms? If so it sort of makes sense.


try not to read into it too much, you are correct 0 is a short. Most lower end receivers amps have a hard time driving 4ohm speakers because thats an average so they can dip to even lower ohms. So that produces more heat and that can damage an amp if driven hard.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

LoudVH said:


> Ok somewhat confused now. If a 6 ohm speaker will take less power why would it be harder on the amp? Would a short circuit be 0 ohms? If so it sort of makes sense.


Your receiver is rated to handle 6 ohm speakers


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

Throwing out another option in the ~$800 range. The Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE. Not a single bad review out there with the option to add the center and the 170s or 200s for the rear later on.


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

TheLaw612 said:


> Throwing out another option in the ~$800 range. The Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE. Not a single bad review out there with the option to add the center and the 170s or 200s for the rear later on.


I like what I'm reading about the Ascend 340s...not sure about the WAF!
Anyone have any coments on the Swan Diva 5.2 ? They are 6 ohm and rated at 90db sensitivity.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Another option I just thought of would be the Martin Logan Motion 10 and Motion C. The AudioAdvisor has a pretty good discount on them; two towers and a center would be $700, with free shipping to boot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

theJman said:


> Another option I just thought of would be the Martin Logan Motion 10 and Motion C. The AudioAdvisor has a pretty good discount on them; two towers and a center would be $700, with free shipping to boot.


Have to be careful with those ones as they will be hard on most receivers internal amps, you would want to have external amps that can handle below 4ohms.


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

So....no thoughts on the Swan 5.2s?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

LoudVH said:


> So....no thoughts on the Swan 5.2s?


I wish I could speak from experience, but that is one speaker line I have not heard before that I would love to - if the finish is any indication, they are fantastic. A really gorgeous looking speaker!


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

Tekton Design also makes great towers in your price range.

http://www.tektondesign.com/lore-m.html


----------

